# Destin, Fl surf fishing?



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

Need some help surf fishing in Destin, Fl. What kind of fish should I exspect to catch, and how can I catch them? Thanks.


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Destin*

My last trip to Destin I noticed that the water gets deep fairly close to shore. My daughter caught a really nice ling right out of the surf. You will find the usual assortment of gulf fish depending on when you go. Take a look at one of the near shore charters. They are reasonable and the fishing was fantastic.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Go by Half Hitch Tackle. Those guys will show you the best rigs for that area. Basic is #1 owner lite muti circle hook, 12-18" 15# florocarbon leader, sliding wieght just above swivel (carolina rig) and FRESH dead shrimp. Whiting, pompano and maybe redfish along with the usual catfish. Early in the morning may be topwater activity with lady fish and spanish. Small spoons will work. I also throw a topwater at daylight and have caught trout and bluefish. If you catch a small hardtail throw him out as far as possible...you never know! Kings swim pretty close there.


----------



## FISHINJESS (Mar 1, 2011)

Try some sand fleas for bait. I went at the end of june and fished the beach. Used fresh dead shrimp from a place called sextons and caught a bunch of ladyfish, catfish, and whiting. Then on the last day I dug up some sand fleas and caught a nice 30"+ red. Good luck.


----------

